# Employment for my partner in Ruwais



## scaff71 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Guys !
I will be starting a new permanent position for Borouge in Ruwais and would like some advice or information regarding my partner getting work in the UAE , Ruwais. 
As i will be working at the site she would like to move over with me but does not like the idea of chilling out most of the week herself while i slave away at work ? 
Is there any or many jobs that expat women can do in Ruwais, she is very much experienced and has all her certification as i do 
I have for many years worked away from home on rotation both offshore and mostly abroadand previously for ADNOC on Das Island and would be good if my wee woman could join me for once in my travels. 
So any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Partner? Are you married? You realise that you cannot sponsor her unless you are and that it is illegal to cohabit?


----------



## scaff71 (Jun 22, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Partner? Are you married? You realise that you cannot sponsor her unless you are and that it is illegal to cohabit?


Sorry not enough information from me, we are planning to get married very soon and will be looking to relocate my Wife to be with me at Ruwais 
Hopefully there will be some kind of work she can do ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

scaff71 said:


> Sorry not enough information from me, we are planning to get married very soon and will be looking to relocate my Wife to be with me at Ruwais
> Hopefully there will be some kind of work she can do ?


That's OK then. 

I'm sorry I can't help you with info on Ruwais, but I suspect the options will be limited. I can only suggest that she tries to find some social groups so she can meet a few people and take it from there.

Good luck.


----------



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Scaff71, have you been in Ruwais yet ? How is your life there ? I have been offered a job in Ruwais by Borouge also. But it seems to be a quiet place for old men ? Is it right ? How much we have to spend for a month there ?


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

cubon said:


> Hi Scaff71, have you been in Ruwais yet ? How is your life there ? I have been offered a job in Ruwais by Borouge also. But it seems to be a quiet place for old men ? Is it right ? *How much we have to spend for a month there ?*


It depends on your "appetite" but considering Ruwais discrete place enough, your monthly spending's should've been not more or around 3000-5000 Dhs per month.


----------

